# Hi everyone



## struggling2 (Dec 23, 2018)

Hi everyone. I’m glad I found this website. I’m really struggling in my current situation and I need help and support. Most of my friends hate me. The two friends who have stuck around have never been married or in a serious relationship. I love and appreciate them for trying to help but they don’t understand what I’m going through. My family isn’t supportive, nor have they ever been. I’m separated from my husband but I hope I will still be welcome here. I've found the divorce/separation section. 

~Lauren


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

struggling2 said:


> Hi everyone. I’m glad I found this website. I’m really struggling in my current situation and I need help and support. Most of my friends hate me. The two friends who have stuck around have never been married or in a serious relationship. I love and appreciate them for trying to help but they don’t understand what I’m going through. My family isn’t supportive, nor have they ever been. I’m separated from my husband but I hope I will still be welcome here. I've found the divorce/separation section.
> 
> ~Lauren


Everyone is welcome as you are. 

If you want some advice then tell us what is going on. Try to be truthful, it is anonymous so you may as well lay it out there. 

Not saying that you would not be, but some are not straight about everything right off and wastes everyone's time. 

So tell us, what is going on, and why do you think everyone hates you?


----------

